
Managing network devices like servers [pdf] - mirceaulinic
https://pc.nanog.org/static/published/meetings/NANOG71/1534/20171004_Ulinic_Lightning_Talk_Managing_v1.pdf
======
johnhenry
While I can clean some information from slides like these, not having the
accompanying lecture leaves much to be desired...

~~~
mirceaulinic
I agree with you. The main goal was for who's interested, to give some
pointers on where to look for further details regarding the topics in cause.
Anyway, I hope this video helps
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMZd84_a3R0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMZd84_a3R0).

